# UFC Fight Night on Spike TV!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

There are some good fight's happening on Spike TV tonight.  If you get
the chance check them out.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2007)

Are they still on?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes the headline fight is one right now!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2007)

so far so good


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2007)

Dang!  I switched it just in time to catch the KO kick!  babadda bing! Knocked him out!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

Rashad Evans just won!  Yes everyone he is a Michigan State guy.  The other guy who got knocked out with a head kick was an Ohio State guy.  Rashad is slowly moving up the chart and probably will get a title shot very, very soon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Dang! I switched it just in time to catch the KO kick! babadda bing! Knocked him out!


 
That was quite a kick!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That was quite a kick!



Yes it was!  It was a good shot!  Dude was out cold on the way down.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

Seriously though when the interviewed Rashad the other guy was still out so I hope that he is okay. (it is just a sport after all)


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Seriously though when the interviewed Rashad the other guy was still out so I hope that he is okay. (it is just a sport after all)



Yes, I noticed that.  I hope he is alright.  I would hate to hear about a serious injury.  It wouldn't bode well for UFC either.


This next show should be interesting.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 25, 2007)

I missed the second hour, but the first was ok... the second fight, the heavy weights, was quite boring actually.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2007)

OK.  I am bored with the show that is on now.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Rashad Evans just won! Yes everyone he is a Michigan State guy. The other guy who got knocked out with a head kick was an Ohio State guy. Rashad is slowly moving up the chart and probably will get a title shot very, very soon.


 

Yea he has a very nice roundhouse wonder if he took some kicking lesson from are on MSUTKD you know he teaches TKD there and also some other classes


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yea he has a very nice roundhouse wonder if he took some kicking lesson from are on MSUTKD you know he teaches TKD there and also some other classes


 
I would not know Terry but he certainly has improved his game in the last year or so from being just a wrestler to incorportating striking with his hands and feet.  That was a really good fight!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, break down:

Heath Herring- overrated or what?
Ed Herman- nice move from a rear naked choke attempt to an arm bar,      that was fast
Rashad Evans- one of the greatest rounds to the head I have ever seen, the guy was out before he hit the canvas, I think he might still be out
Spencer Fisher- a little disappointing for someone who was suppose to be one of the top contenders


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Heath Herring- overrated or what?


I think so. The guy is whining about fighting on the ground. Thats a big part of MMA! You need to be able to deal with that... the guy may be a great striker, but we did not see much of it during his fight.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Ok, break down:
> 
> Heath Herring- overrated or what?
> Ed Herman- nice move from a rear naked choke attempt to an arm bar, that was fast
> ...


 
Hey slow down kid, that was heath Herrings first fight in the UFC!!...you know sometime when you watch your team play football and they play a bad game and you wonder what the hell they're doing???..... it doesnt mean that they're a bad team!just wasnt they're night nor was it Herrings.

I havent seen the rest so i cant comment....glad to here Ed Herman won.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought this episode was just fantastic.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 26, 2007)

Odin said:


> Hey slow down kid, that was heath Herrings first fight in the UFC!!...you know sometime when you watch your team play football and they play a bad game and you wonder what the hell they're doing???..... it doesnt mean that they're a bad team!just wasnt they're night nor was it Herrings.
> 
> I havent seen the rest so i cant comment....glad to here Ed Herman won.


 

I have never seen him fight, all I heard was how good he was and the only guys he lost to were the cream of the crop out of Pride. I was not impressed, but that is why I was asking was that just a off night and the pressure got to him, has he lost it, or did he just really never have it?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Herring just got paired up with someone who was a difficult matchup for him.  O'Brien was able to get Herring down and then move to a dominant position.  Once there O'Brien did nothing to really win the fight. (nor did Herring)  If O'Brien had been really opening up once in a dominant position then their would have been space to work with.  Instead he pretty much got a position and did not force it.  It was a smart move on his part because I do not believe he has very good submission skills at this point.  I think Herring was upset because he wanted a fight where there was alot of action and that did not occur here.  That being said neither fighter impressed me at all.


----------



## zDom (Jan 29, 2007)

I missed everything but the Rashad fight.

Helluva knockout! Looked like Rashad feinted a jab and then caught him WIDE open: ka*POW*. Nice chamber  had the extra "oomph" that using the quads imparts to a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I have never seen him fight, all I heard was how good he was and the only guys he lost to were the cream of the crop out of Pride. I was not impressed, but that is why I was asking was that just a off night and the pressure got to him, has he lost it, or did he just really never have it?


 
I wouldnt say herring was great, but he's far from bad,I was hoping he would be able to shine with the UFC....without the giant shadow of Fedor beaming at everyone.( :


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

lol although saying that heath herring has lost to all the top boys in Pride lol


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought it was a good show even though I don't like Rashad..


----------

